# First IPAM + CJC 1295 Run



## msumuscle (Apr 17, 2012)

This will be my first peptide run and wanted to get some input.  I know the standard dosing is 100 mcg's of each 2x/day but I've heard that you'll see some decent fat loss at that dose but not much anabolism.  I was thinking of just doubling the IPAM dose to 200 mcgs + 100 mcg's CJC 3x/day.  I've seen that the saturation dose with Ipam is higher than GHRP 2/6.  How does this protocol look?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 17, 2012)

It would work. Personally, I would rather take the combo more times a day at 100mcg, 3-5 x's per day, but taking 200/100 1-5 times works too.


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 18, 2012)

5 times a day, damn that's a lot of pinning!  I was just planning on pinning in the morning on an empty stomach, postworkout, and right before bed.


----------



## fsoe (Apr 18, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> 5 times a day, damn that's a lot of pinning!  I was just planning on* pinning in the morning on an empty stomach, postworkout, and right before bed*.



that's what I am providing to my test subject and it is responding very nicely


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 18, 2012)

200+mcg's 3x per day for anabolism....  I would suggest you run it at 200 for a while and then play with the dose a little to see where your sweet spot is.  I've gone up to 400mcg's 3x per day with GHRP-2 and loved it at that dose.


----------



## sdf38 (Apr 18, 2012)

For me I'm using hexarelin(should be similar to IPAM?) noticing benefits on as little as 3x a week, mostly increased recuperation between workouts....depending on where workout is in relation to dose of hex.When using more x a week did notice more anabolism(but using sarm S-4 also so may scew results there anyway)......stopped temporaily recently and did I notice it?,yes mucho......especially quality of workouts....

PS      I thought CJC was a once a week as it's half-life was supposed to be a week or so?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 18, 2012)

sdf38 said:


> For me I'm using hexarelin(should be similar to IPAM?) noticing benefits on as little as 3x a week, mostly increased recuperation between workouts....depending on where workout is in relation to dose of hex.When using more x a week did notice more anabolism(but using sarm S-4 also so may scew results there anyway)......stopped temporaily recently and did I notice it?,yes mucho......especially quality of workouts....
> 
> PS      I thought CJC was a once a week as it's half-life was supposed to be a week or so?




Hex is pretty good.. but I don't really see any benefit to using it over GHRP-2.  They are equal in efficacy, yet GHRP-2 will not desensitize like Hex.  

The CJC 1295 w/out DAC is what is being referred to in most posts.  It's actually Mod GRF 1-29 but get's mislabeled often.  It has roughly a 3 hour active life.


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 18, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Hex is pretty good.. but I don't really see any benefit to using it over GHRP-2.  They are equal in efficacy, yet GHRP-2 will not desensitize like Hex.
> 
> The CJC 1295 w/out DAC is what is being referred to in most posts.  It's actually Mod GRF 1-29 but get's mislabeled often.  It has roughly a 3 hour active life.




I'm using the IPAM over GHRP-2 because I plan on using it during my upcoming cutting cycle and I have a big time problem with appetite.  Anything that gives even the slightest appetite stimulation will turn me into a monster.  I hear 6 makes you ridiculously hungry.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 18, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> I'm using the IPAM over GHRP-2 because I plan on using it during my upcoming cutting cycle and I have a big time problem with appetite.  Anything that gives even the slightest appetite stimulation will turn me into a monster.  I hear 6 makes you ridiculously hungry.



Absolutely brother.. I was just speaking about the use of Hex compared to GHRP-2 since it was brought up.. Ipam definitely has benefits over all the others depending on what your goals are.. and you seem to be using it for all the right reasons.  Rock on with your bad self my friend. LOL


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 18, 2012)

So excited to start running this combo.  I figure since 100 mcgs 3x/day produces about 2iu worth of GH, I needed to UP DA DOSE since I'm only 22 and probably producing that much on my own.  The peps are from Labpe and I'm thinking about running a log on em.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 18, 2012)

Log would be awesome brother.. I always love following peoples progress and hearing feedback on Labpe's products.  The combo produces additional GH.. so you will get the pulses from the peptides and still get your natty secretion at night while in REM sleep, which will be magnified if administering prior to bed.  But I'm completely for upping the dose.. I think you'll enjoy the benefits of the higher dose much more.


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 18, 2012)

I appreciate all the help brotha!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 18, 2012)

anytime my friend.. feel free to PM me if you have any other questions.  If you start a log.. I'll definitely follow along!!


----------



## sdf38 (Apr 19, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Hex is pretty good.. but I don't really see any benefit to using it over GHRP-2. They are equal in efficacy, yet GHRP-2 will not desensitize like Hex.
> 
> The CJC 1295 w/out DAC is what is being referred to in most posts. It's actually Mod GRF 1-29 but get's mislabeled often. It has roughly a 3 hour active life.



Not professing to be a peptide expert or anything I swear I read that generally hexarelin was considered the stronger "rehlin" of the "rehlins" but then I couldn't find a many logs on using standalone  hexarelin(all of em where with the GHRP's and CJC's).....what I did also find though was that hex also apparently caused cortisol release also in addition to GH(a disadvantage no doubt).In my case not sure that is happening as I experience no appetite stim. from the hex.....use it in the morning nonetheless in case it does.
Also the desensitizing issue is why the 3x a week.....also hex much cheaper than GH.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 19, 2012)

sdf38 said:


> Not professing to be a peptide expert or anything I swear I read that generally hexarelin was considered the stronger "rehlin" of the "rehlins" but then I couldn't find a many logs on using standalone  hexarelin(all of em where with the GHRP's and CJC's).....what I did also find though was that hex also apparently caused cortisol release also in addition to GH(a disadvantage no doubt).In my case not sure that is happening as I experience no appetite stim. from the hex.....use it in the morning nonetheless in case it does.
> Also the desensitizing issue is why the 3x a week.....also hex much cheaper than GH.




That was the original thought, that hex was more efficacious than 2.. but in actuality they are as efficacious as each other.  Hex will raise cortisol and prolactin levels higher than that of the GHRP-2.  You can use Hex much more than 3 times a week, but it should be cycled 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.


----------



## rocker44 (Apr 19, 2012)

i heard if you could dose 100mcg 6 times a day, you have the potential to double your gh release. 3x100mcg = 2iu's, 6x100mcg = 4iu's if you dose it @ 200mcg 3 times a day you get about 2 3/4 to 3 iu's and if you dose it @ 400mcg 3 x a day you would still have a hard time getting 4 iu's. any one know if this is true ?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 19, 2012)

rocker44 said:


> i heard if you could dose 100mcg 6 times a day, you have the potential to double your gh release. 3x100mcg = 2iu's, 6x100mcg = 4iu's if you dose it @ 200mcg 3 times a day you get about 2 3/4 to 3 iu's and if you dose it @ 400mcg 3 x a day you would still have a hard time getting 4 iu's. any one know if this is true ?



I haven't seen studies on those exact numbers, but it definitely is true that there are diminished returns on doses beyond 100mcg's or so.  So you would be correct by saying that 100mcg's 6x per day would be more efficacious than 200mcg's 3x per day.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 20, 2012)

I would like to see a igf-1 serum test done on ipam/cjc to see how the igf-1 levels would be.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 20, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> I would like to see a igf-1 serum test done on ipam/cjc to see how the igf-1 levels would be.



We should have some available in the next month or so.. right now we are tuning our protocol for serum testing IGF LR3.  We have two individuals currently lined up for testing using the same protocol, each using a different sponsor.  It'll be cool to have comparisons.   Once we get that protocol solidified, we'll move on to the next peptide.


----------



## savalacad (Aug 21, 2012)

It will work.


----------

